# Aumentar voltaje de salida de un transformador.



## dishelt (May 30, 2007)

Cómo puedo aumentar voltaje de 12 V de una salida de un transformador a 24 V ?


----------



## JV (May 31, 2007)

Depende de que quieras hacer, tienes 2 opciones, volver a bobinar el secundario del transformador o usar un circuito duplicador. La idea es mantener la corriente que tiene el transformador actualmente?

Saludos..


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Hola, lo podés hacer así también, con un elevador push-pull por PWM. En la foto te lo muestra.

La tensión de salida es:  5V x [1 + (R1/R2)]
de esta forma, si querés una salida de 24V, poné R1 = 39K y R2 = 10K.

El circuito tiene protección de sobre carga que está marcado con azul. Si le querés sacar más corriente tenés que modificar o eliminar esa parte, ponerle un transformador con un núcleo más grande y en lugar de los transistores TIP32, yo le pondría unos MOSFET's como los IRFZ44N que son rápidos y aguantan buena corriente.

Ah! ahora me di cuenta de decirlo, esto sólo funciona con corriete continua (DC), para AC hacé lo que dijo JV

Suerte!


----------



## dishelt (May 31, 2007)

les explico mejor... quiero hacer un amplificador per me pide una fuente de +-24v a 3A se que necesito un transformador de 48v... pero es difici de conseguirlo... con uno de 24v solo me da +-12v entonces como puedo aumentar el voltaje de +-12v a +-24v?¿???


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Si no querés hacer algo muy complicado, acá tenés un circuito que me dijeron que anda:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/12a24v/index.htm

Otra cosa que podés hacer, si conseguís transformadores de 12+12, es ponerlos en serie como lo muestra la imagen.

También, si conseguís un transformador de 110V a 12+12V, cuando lo conectás a 220V entrega 24+24V


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

El transformador de 110 VCA conectado a 220 VCA produce el famoso efecto HUMO que casi siempre viene acompañado con un bonito olor a quemado. Algunas mujeres lo encuentran irresistible.

Un transformador de 24+24 es bastante estandar, en que parte del planeta vives como para indicarte donde conseguirlo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ago 19, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El transformador de 110 VCA conectado a 220 VCA produce el famoso efecto HUMO que casi siempre viene acompañado con un bonito olor a quemado. Algunas mujeres lo encuentran irresistible.
> 
> Un transformador de 24+24 es bastante estandar, en que parte del planeta vives como para indicarte donde conseguirlo.



¿Alguna vez lo provaste? Funciona


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2007)

Si ambos, el transformador y el perfume, asi consegui el harem, el problema es que son todas anosmicas.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anosmia


----------



## Javerman (Ago 30, 2010)

Hola hay alguna forma de aumentar el voltage (1.5v a 9v)?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Si, he visto cargadores de móviles con una pila de1,5V
Hay varias posibilidades de afrontar el problema ¿para qué lo quieres?


----------



## Javerman (Ago 30, 2010)

lo necesitaba para unos leds.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2010)

Es mas sencillo poner las baterías que necesites en serie.
Pero hay varios enfoques:
Oscilador + transformador elevador
Charge pump; "bomba  de carga" con un condensador"
Cargar una bobina y aprovechar los picos que devuelve al abrir el circuito.


----------



## Javerman (Ago 30, 2010)

Muchas gracias...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

Javerman dijo:


> Muchas gracias...



Mira en este post, se comenta un oscilador como para lo que necesitas

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/duda-puedo-encender-led-pilas-biologicas-42446/
O este otro
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/joule-thief-leds-1-5v-15849/


----------



## puli (Ene 22, 2011)

hola, resulta que tengo un transformador el cual segun sus datos tendria que entregar -22.6v, pero resulta que entrega -15v,  estaba pensando en hacer un elevador de tension, se que hay , pero los pasan de alterna a continua,  necesitaria que quede alterna,..
si tienen idea...gracias


----------



## question (Ene 22, 2011)

Lo siento pero lo único que te puedo sugerir que encuentres otro transformador seria la forma mas fácil y económica, recuerda que los puedes encontrar en equipos que ya no "sirvan".


----------



## hericlark (Abr 26, 2011)

hola *scooter* a mi tambien me interesa aumentar le voltaje de una pila de 1.5v a 5v para cargar celulares, ya que todos o la mayoria de celulares es el voltaje que necesitan para cargarse. he visto esos cargadores que venden en el que solo le ponen una pila AA o AAA me gustaria hacer uno de esos lo mas compacto posible, me podrias decir como hacerlo


----------



## Scooter (Abr 26, 2011)

Hay dos cosas que tengo claras:
-Compra uno que ocupará diez veces menos que el que tu hagas
-Con una pila AA cargarás con suerte un 40% de tu batería con una AAA mucho menos


----------

